# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Graphe d'une fonction [Sources]

## paulfr

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Graphe d'une fonction

GrFonDerv.exe utilisant un interprteur permet de tracer le graphe d'une fonction de deX, polaire ou paramtrique et en complment celui d(une surface Z = f(X, Y).

Une succinte notice (GrapheFonct.txt) facititera l'utilisation de ce programme.



Ci-joint GeFonDerv.zip





Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ALWEBER

> Bonjour, 
> Ci-joint GeFonDerv.zip
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bonjour, 
Je ne suis pas sur que le fichier zip soit accessible. Mais peut tre ne suis je pas rveill

----------


## SergioMaster

> Mais peut tre ne suis-je pas rveill


 ::zzz:: 
Bonjour, tu l'es (rveill) ou alors on est 2 dans le mme cas
 ::java:: ?

----------


## paulfr

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que le .zip n'a pas t enregistr , je vais essayer de le faire.
avec mes excuses.

PL

----------


## Alcatz

Bonjour,

Cela fonctionne  prsent.
Merci pour cette contribution !  ::ccool::

----------


## paulfr

Bonjour,

Je pense le problme rsolu.

Je  remercie particulirement Alcatiz pour ses conseils efficaces.

Au sujet, de la mise  disposition d'un programme sur Developpez,  quelle est la solution optimale pour le choix des fichiers :

- .pas   c'est videmment essentiel,
- .dcu     est ce ncessaire,
-  dpr, .cfg,  .res   les fichiers cres par le compilateur  ? ,
- .exe   risque d'incompatibilit avec une version plus ancienne.
            Faut-il fournir un installateur du programme ?

Peut-on se limiter  l'essentiel  .pas ?

PL


PS : j'ai oubli d'inclure dans le zip  Delphi_u.pas dont une seule fonction est utilise dans GrFonDerv.exe : MakeStr :



```

```

----------


## Alcatz

Bonjour,

L'exe peut-tre considr comme optionnel mais il est intressant de pouvoir trouver les fichiers du projet permettant une recompilation aise.  :;):

----------


## paulfr

B onjour,

Suivant la prconisation d'Alcatiz pour complter les fichiers veuillez trouver  Delphi_u.pas, contenant MakeStr,
ci_joint.Delphi_u.pas

PL

----------

